# AGESA code



## WojtasRed (Aug 24, 2008)

What`s AGESA code? 
It`s update for my Bios.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 24, 2008)

"...The AMD Generic Encapsulated Software Architecture (AGESA) is a library of validated processor procedures designed to aid customers with 
quick adoption of AMD technology into their products...this agesa code was responsible at power-up, for changing the CPU "P-state" from Min P-state, (minimum frequency, reduced 
power consumption) to the maximum performance max P-state..." Source

Google is your friend. 

basically it just sounds like, they have updated the CPu code library, to maybe fix bugs and/or add more CPU's to the support list. (probably the latter)


----------



## WojtasRed (Aug 24, 2008)

What`s that means? 
From Min to the max P-state?


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 24, 2008)

WojtasRed said:


> What`s that means?
> From Min to the max P-state?



Its just basically a library or table , telling the bios how to control the CPU. different states, etc.
In terms of a bios update, like I said it just means they have probably added some more CPU's in the support list.


----------



## WojtasRed (Aug 24, 2008)

I see. I though there`s some more changes. Ok. Thank you


----------

